# Best tires for 2013 Cruze LT



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'd be more inclined to get Michelin Defenders over the Premier. The Premier only has about 8.5 /32nds of tread brand new. I think I would either go with the Defenders or the new Yokohama Avid Ascend GT tires. Also, I'm basing this off the 215/60R16 size. The General Altimax RT43 is also a good tire. It's pretty affordable too.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the same car/s(2013 and 2014 LT) and went thru the same thing. I bought the Continental True Contacts for my 2013LT/RS. I am looking at @25K on mine and living in Cincinnati wonder about the traction also as I find myself doing water burnouts and don't know how they will be with snow. I put General RT43s on my 2014 LT and I am thinking that was a better choice.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Im not a tire guy per se but bar none the MICHELIN PREMIER A/S 215/60R16 tires I put on my 2015 LT were the best rain handling tires Ive ever experienced. Unfort our Cruze got totaled, but I was looking forward to seeing how well they did in winter condition's.

The Premiers A/S went through puddles like it was dry pavement - they were that good for me.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I've had these tires since 30k miles on my 14 1LT. I now have 60k miles and this is the tread life left. Dont have a tread depth to give you but it's not time to replace yet. Dont think they are going to last the mileage they claim either... I'll see how far I can stretch them... the tire pressure does fluctuate with the winter, it's normal, but they have been fluctuating the same. I don't have any complaints on the grip...I'm not a fast driver around turns and haven't had any panic braking in dry or rain since the purchase.. I drive around puddles the best I can lol

Overall I can't complain, the ride is smooth as butter.... keep them 35 psi cold. I purchased them online thru discount tire who also gives lifetime rotate and balance for the life of the tire and tire warranty if they are defected or get punctured.

Also, I've noticed carrying load in the rear and driveability. I might need new rear springs or this just might be a cruze but if you keep your trunk heavy, the vehicle drives differently, rougher.... the front end sits up higher, causes more nose dive during braking and you feel the road more in your seat. You also feel like your front tires aren't as planted as they should be.

I cleared my trunk out which improved handling and smoothness... the car sits properly now. It felt brand new again after I took all the weight out of my trunk.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Took some fresh pics with a penny. Still no idea the actual tread depth. These tires have 30k miles on them.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I have these... starts at 10/32 tread depth... rated 70k miles... 30k miles and have about half tread left.. not bad considering my hilly curvy country roads
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> Took some fresh pics with a penny. Still no idea the actual tread depth. These tires have 30k miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Purecontacts on my Cruze and got 10k out of them. They were all 4/32nds. It's funny how things change between the variables.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

jmlo96 said:


> I had the Purecontacts on my Cruze and got 10k out of them. They were all 4/32nds. It's funny how things change between the variables.


Hmm keep the ride height in the rear to maintain camber and prevent uneven wear or tire cupping. Dont keep heavy things in the back seat or trunk and most importantly.... rotate rotate rotate... every 5k or oil changes... this car will eat front tires if not rotated and the suspension is off.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

jmlo96 said:


> I had the Purecontacts on my Cruze and got 10k out of them. They were all 4/32nds. It's funny how things change between the variables.


Not even sure how all 4 tires were 4/32nds in 10k miles [emoji848] too much fun with traction/stabil turned off? [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> I'd be more inclined to get Michelin Defenders over the Premier. The Premier only has about 8.5 /32nds of tread brand new. I think I would either go with the Defenders or the new Yokohama Avid Ascend GT tires. Also, I'm basing this off the 215/60R16 size. The General Altimax RT43 is also a good tire. It's pretty affordable too.


Just saw this minutes ago: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-...ion/238741-cruze-wobbles-after-new-tires.html


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> Not even sure how all 4 tires were 4/32nds in 10k miles [emoji848] too much fun with traction/stabil turned off? [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm not really sure either. I got more miles out of my last set of winter tires. Granted, I drive mostly city. I can't say I've ever turned off the traction control except one time in deep snow. I rotated them a couple times. The only thing I can figure is that all the Pittsburgh hills and bends, along with starting out with a stick caused a lot of wear.

When I called to claim the warranty, the tire guy didn't seem surprised as he said the PureContacts are a softer tire. They must have had some issues with them, as they released the newer PureContact LS.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> Took some fresh pics with a penny. Still no idea the actual tread depth. These tires have 30k miles on them.


Looks like you still have a ways to go before Continental considers them too worn for snow. (the S in DWS is still well defined)


----------

